# Large Logo, wont stop puckering



## blockgear (May 24, 2008)

So I am new, I mean new to embroidery. I offer silkscreen, heat transfer, sublimation, vinyl, and now embroidery. Embroidery by far is the hardest to learn. I just got a brauden 15 needle single head. Im using wilcom software. The image comes out fine as a small logo size image. But enlarged to 7" x 7" I am getting puckering like crazy. I have increased/reduced the density. I tried putting a layer underneath with the stitches going opposite but nothing seems to help. I have been practicing on cotton shirts(misprints) and the final image is to go on poly. But this puckering is driving me mad. I really need help with this issue.


----------



## Mike536 (Jan 10, 2012)

Im no pro but the logo that you start with how big is it? Reason I'm asking, if you start with a logo 3" diameter and you just stretch it to 7"mmaybe the program is not compensating for the extra stitches. Then the stitches are way to long and few to keep it from puckering. Just a thought. Hope it helps


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think the maximum percentage of resizing is about 25%. After that, it needs to be redigitized for larger designs.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Mike is correct, very long stitches will exert much more pull (tension). I would bring your stitch lenth to about 3.6 (top and bottom stitches), stay away from vertical, horrizontal or right at 45 degrees. Also keep you density spacing at about .2 on the top fill and about 1.2 on the underlay 90 or 66 degrees off the top stitching. If you post the DST, I could take a look. If you watch the sew-out as it's sewing you will probably see where this is happening. Go back and adjust, then re-sew and remember what you did for the next time.


----------



## Mike536 (Jan 10, 2012)

wow what a stab in the dark. LOL


----------



## blockgear (May 24, 2008)

Thank you all, I will start with a new digitize to the larger image. I thought I could've just enlarged it. I love this forum. I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Did you manage to fix it? If not we can do it for you for free.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Also, big logos (even digitized right) and t-shirts don't really mix too well. T-Shirts are one of the hardest things I do because they stretch like nuts. I'm getting into the heat press business pretty much because I'd like to do more t-shirts and the sub or vinyl seems much better for the shirt.


----------

